# EMA Cross



## tipss_bse_nse (28 April 2009)

Dear all

I am using these type of EMA cross overs to predict the
trend and direction of the market

EMA 5 with 8
EMA 13 with 14

it will be small delayed signal 
so for trading is verymuch not interested
but the direction and trend of the market will decided easily
with the combination of MACD and RSI

regds
SHIVA


----------



## beamstas (28 April 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Mr J (29 April 2009)

The shape of a chart is pretty good too.


----------



## hoomi88 (12 May 2009)

can you attach pix and give more example in this method?


----------



## kam75 (15 May 2009)

tipss_bse_nse said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am using these type of EMA cross overs to predict the
> trend and direction of the market
> ...




Be careful as to how you use indicators.  Moving averages will at best follow trends, not predict them.


----------



## shulink (20 May 2009)

You can also  use stochastic and macd divergent as leading indicators to catch a reversal.


----------



## CanOz (20 May 2009)

shulink said:


> You can also  use stochastic and macd divergent as leading indicators to catch a reversal.




Really? This must be the holy grail! 

CanOz


----------



## beamstas (20 May 2009)

where is the xjo going


----------



## shulink (22 May 2009)

CanOz said:


> Really? This must be the holy grail!
> 
> CanOz




Yap, but as you know it doesn't work all the time or else everyone will be rich. I had some good trades with divergent, but then I also had a few bad trades. It is definitely something worth to watch out for though.


----------

